# Rolex Explorer 1



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I visited Mappin & Webb today. I've been thinking about getting an Explorer 1 for a while and seeing that they are about to phase in the new 39mm version and add Rolex Rolex Rolex around the dial I decided it was time to check out the 36mm version in it's final form. I had one years ago and have always regretted it's departure. I also checked out various Air Kings but in the end the Explorer 1 was the one!! I came away with it (still in all it's protective covering on watch & bracelet). Iâ€™ve just â€˜sizedâ€™ the bracelet & by golly they fit those link screws tight but luckily all went well.

Iâ€™m chuffed with this classic!

Roger


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations.... we await the pictures!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

As requested....


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

don't they fit the screws with some sort of thread adhesive?.i remember my ad saying he had a machine that "steamed" the bracelet to allow the screws to be removed when he sized my sd for me.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Great looking watch :thumbsup:

I'm starting to feel the need to get myself a Rolex....


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

Just lovely, that is.

I like the way that the 'Rolex' engraving on the inner ring is far more subtle than in the thicker watches.


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fookin' bootiful. Enjoy! :notworthy:


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep, They are good.

Mine says hello.


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

it's a nice elegant watch, but I wouldn't describe it as beautiful


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulations :thumbsup: it is one of the best looking Rolex IMO I can't get away with a 36mm watch so don't mind the idea of a 39mm version  as for the Rolex around the dial, doesn't the 36mm version have that as well on the rehaut? :huh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know I risk being stoned as a heretic for saying this, but I don`t like the raised surrounds on the Rolex Explorer* I actually prefer the Zeno homage...

*Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*










* mind you I`m not keen on any of the modern Rolex range,IMO they seem less subtle more in your face then the earlier models :no:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

JoT said:


> Congratulations :thumbsup: it is one of the best looking Rolex IMO I can't get away with a 36mm watch so don't mind the idea of a 39mm version  as for the Rolex around the dial, doesn't the 36mm version have that as well on the rehaut? :huh:


Yes the 36mm version does have Rolex Rolex around the dial but it seems much more discreet on this one than on the GMTs, SDs etc.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I know I risk being stoned as a heretic for saying this, but I don`t like the raised surrounds on the Rolex Explorer* I actually prefer the Zeno homage...
> 
> *Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*
> 
> ...


I really am going to be stoned as a heretic now Mac.... I was reading yesterday that the Explorer 1 was probably the real James Bond watch! (In Ian Fleming's mind at the time as he wore one himself).

Roger


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A 39mm Explorer could possibly be the only watch I'd need or want. Beautiful.

Mac, I miss my Zeno "Explorer" but at 36mm it had to go.


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's mine as well, mine is from Jan this year so I also got that feeling and bought one. Was not sure it would be discontinued though(at the time).

Anyway lovely watch.

Simon

:notworthy:


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

Fabulous watch!


----------



## learningtofly (Aug 24, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I know I risk being stoned as a heretic for saying this, but I don`t like the raised surrounds on the Rolex Explorer* I actually prefer the Zeno homage...
> 
> *Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*
> 
> ...


Horrible, in my opinion, but I don't like hommages as a rule.

Love the Explorer I so congrats. Think I'm going to go for 39mm though.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Very classy, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

learningtofly said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I risk being stoned as a heretic for saying this, but I don`t like the raised surrounds on the Rolex Explorer* I actually prefer the Zeno homage...
> ...


I am sooo upset about that :crybaby:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> learningtofly said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


No Comment !!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > learningtofly said:
> ...


 *!?!!* :swoon:

:lol:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

learningtofly said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I risk being stoned as a heretic for saying this, but I don`t like the raised surrounds on the Rolex Explorer* I actually prefer the Zeno homage...
> ...


:think: I like the Zeno bracelet's end pieces better. Though I only have one like this, I don't like end pieces with a protruding inner link, makes the height of the watch even higher, harder to wear on my smaller wrist. I prefer the end pieces that the bracelet's inner link inserts into.

I presume Rolex has a replacement bracelet that you could do that with....

MK II makes an Explorer homage that I'm rather keen on.....


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


I like that :thumbsup:

Looking on Zeno's website they produce an amazing variety of watches.


----------

